# Crown Lager Recipe ,you Ask Why?



## Online Brewing Supplies (30/1/08)

Hi All I have the builders (requested a Crown Lager) coming to do some house renovations very soon and expect them to be 3 + months on the job. Now I am a AG brewer but dont see the point of putting so much time into AG to be swilled in a matter of hours.So I would like to use coopers unhopped extracts and hop as i see needed.I am sure they use POR for both bittering and finish hops.I have all the cooper extracts at hand Pale , wheat ,corn syrup and dextrose.Any Ideas on IBU;s and % combinations .I will also use a dry yeast to cut costs.Got to get some( 50 L) going real soon so any help is appreciated.
Cheers GB


----------



## paulwin (30/1/08)

nev you should be rapped over the knuckles for that  
paul


----------



## Online Brewing Supplies (30/1/08)

paulbb said:


> nev you should be rapped over the knuckles for that
> paul


Totally but I dont think I have the time to do it any other way.I use to make good exract beer but that was a long time ago.And i think these guys will drink 5o L a week.And Im paying them enough all ready.Save time and money this way. and we are both happy.Unless you would like to put that big conical to work.I will name the new bar after you. :lol: 
GB


----------



## Batz (30/1/08)

Gryphon Brewing said:


> Hi All I have the builders (requested a Crown Lager) coming to do some house renovations very soon and expect them to be 3 + months on the job. Now I am a AG brewer but dont see the point of putting so much time into AG to be swilled in a matter of hours.So I would like to use coopers unhopped extracts and hop as i see needed.I am sure they use POR for both bittering and finish hops.I have all the cooper extracts at hand Pale , wheat ,corn syrup and dextrose.Any Ideas on IBU;s and % combinations .I will also use a dry yeast to cut costs.Got to get some( 50 L) going real soon so any help is appreciated.
> Cheers GB




You seen Ross's liquid hops?

Batz


----------



## Adamt (30/1/08)

I don't think you'll get the right malt profile and colour if you use extract... unless you put in a crapload of sugar; which will throw the taste out.

Just do a simple 63C, 100% pale malt mash, a bittering addition and aroma addition, probably 20IBU's worth in bittering. W34/70 or S189 I guess.


----------



## Online Brewing Supplies (30/1/08)

Batz said:


> You seen Ross's liquid hops?
> 
> Batz


Sorry no bites Batz :lol: 
GB


----------



## Online Brewing Supplies (30/1/08)

Adamt said:


> I don't think you'll get the right malt profile and colour if you use extract... unless you put in a crapload of sugar; which will throw the taste out.
> 
> Just do a simple 63C, 100% pale malt mash, a bittering addition and aroma addition, probably 20IBU's worth in bittering. W34/70 or S189 I guess.


No I refuse to use good malt for a crowny.The yeast I agree with.And 20 IBU sounds about right.Just sipping one now and has a slight sour/lemony finish?Shite must go and brush my teeth.


----------



## Fatgodzilla (30/1/08)

Adamt said:


> I don't think you'll get the right malt profile and colour if you use extract... unless you put in a crapload of sugar; which will throw the taste out.
> 
> Just do a simple 63C, 100% pale malt mash, a bittering addition and aroma addition, probably 20IBU's worth in bittering. W34/70 or S189 I guess.




and keep it on tap. Get a Crown Lager tap thingy. Buy some Crownie glasses. Image is everything - they are tradies for god sake. Don't tell them you are into home brew (big mistake). Keep it simple - malts, POR, neutral yeast. as above. A little sweetish - good use of crystal. 

Remember, anyone who thinks Crown Lager is Australia's best beer is gullible, stupid and uneducated. Be kind, don't try and educate them .. did I say they were tradies ??


----------



## Adamt (30/1/08)

Then use shit malt B) 

But as with all pale lagers... the tiniest flaw shows. Mmmm... sour lemon, how are you going to replicate that?


----------



## Online Brewing Supplies (30/1/08)

Fatgodzilla said:


> and keep it on tap. Get a Crown Lager tap thingy. Buy some Crownie glasses. Image is everything - they are tradies for god sake. Don't tell them you are into home brew (big mistake). Keep it simple - malts, POR, neutral yeast. as above. A little sweetish - good use of crystal.
> 
> Remember, anyone who thinks Crown Lager is Australia's best beer is gullible, stupid and uneducated. Be kind, don't try and educate them .. did I say they were tradies ??


Tradies are the new rich.Ask anybody building a house.If im nice they may build me the wood fired pizza oven Ive always wanted.Fat chance!
GB


----------



## paul (30/1/08)

Easy with hanging shit on tradies. We dont all drink shit beer.

How do you get the foul metallic taste in the beer that all cub products have?


----------



## Fatgodzilla (30/1/08)

Gryphon Brewing said:


> Tradies are the new rich.Ask anybody building a house.If im nice they may build me the wood fired pizza oven Ive always wanted.Fat chance!
> GB




Rich is only a state of the pocket. Intelligence is a state of mind. 


You can take'm GB. You're brighter, smarter, hopefully better looking. They are tradies. It's people like us that feed on these bottom feeders. Sure they charge more, make more money. Up front !!! Then smarties like us can take it off'em.


ps If you need a new accountant .. just PM me :lol: :lol: :lol:



> Easy with hanging shit on tradies. We dont all drink shit beer.



You are clearly one of the smart ones. This is WA - if you are any good, you've gone to the mines. Get my drift !??

edit : may be smart but can'y tyoe for sjit


----------



## amita (30/1/08)

Gryphon Brewing said:


> Tradies are the new rich.Ask anybody building a house.If im nice they may build me the wood fired pizza oven Ive always wanted.Fat chance!
> GB




im a trady......


----------



## Online Brewing Supplies (30/1/08)

amita said:


> im a trady......


Yep one just like that but with a gryphon logo done in tiles.Ive gotta have a pizza from that beauty.You make that? When are back in Perth?
GB


----------



## Thirsty Boy (30/1/08)

Gryphon,

A little inside info about crown. I'll give you what I would do if I were trying to make an AG Crown clone; and you can translate to extract as you prefer.

Malt is basically a Barret Burston Schooner malt. 85% pale malt, 15-20% sugar adjuncts split into two parts sucrose and one part maltose.

Mash high around 69-70. A few grams of gypsum in the mash.

A 60min addition of POR @ 0.11g per litre with a little calcium chloride and a little non-iodised table salt in the boil @ 30min

No finishing hops. Bitter with pre-isomerised hop extract to around 20IBU

Ferment with a lager yeast that remains as clean as possible at a higher mash temperature. Start low and allow the ferm temp to free rise up to around 18 over a week.

Thats how I would make one anyway.

Thirsty


----------



## Online Brewing Supplies (30/1/08)

Thirsty Boy said:


> Gryphon,
> 
> A little inside info about crown. I'll give you what I would do if I were trying to make an AG Crown clone; and you can translate to extract as you prefer.
> 
> ...


Is that 1.1 g per L IE 55g per 50 L?I will have to check my Chloride levels in my brewing Liquor as our water is pretty high in most things.And a good yeast for this would be?Saflarger?I have heaps of Mauri but dont know how this compares.
Cheers GB


----------



## staggalee (30/1/08)

Fatgodzilla said:


> Rich is only a state of the pocket. Intelligence is a state of mind.
> You can take'm GB. You're brighter, smarter, hopefully better looking. They are tradies. It's people like us that feed on these bottom feeders. Sure they charge more, make more money. Up front !!! Then smarties like us can take it off'em.
> ps If you need a new accountant .. just PM me :lol: :lol: :lol:
> You are clearly one of the smart ones. This is WA - if you are any good, you've gone to the mines. Get my drift !??
> ...



LOL again-accountants, lawyers, bailiffs, debt collectors, they`re all tarred with the same brush. they`re all just shitmen masquerading under different titles. A decent days work would wipe the muthas out. :lol:


----------



## Batz (30/1/08)

Interesting topic this

Can you make a copy of any Aussie beer? I am talking a taste test,it's easy hey? The beers are right in front of you....ok here we go...why would I bother I here you say  
But it's a good test if you think you can brew anything,brew one,a 4x,VB or crown drinker will say it is like the real thing.
I think it's harder than you believe.

Batz


----------



## Online Brewing Supplies (30/1/08)

Batz said:


> Interesting topic this
> 
> Can you make a copy of any Aussie beer? I am talking a taste test,it's easy hey? The beers are right in front of you....ok here we go...why would I bother I here you say
> But it's a good test if you think you can brew anything,brew one,a 4x,VB or crown drinker will say it is like the real thing.
> ...


Made even harder because usually its the only beer they drink.Did a very close 4x one time using Tassie cluster hops , so close it scared me.But your right it aint that easy.The challenge has be set.Side by side testing.Got to get my mega swill fishing mates in on this one.The only true judges.  
GB


----------



## captian black beer (30/1/08)

Not having drunk a crowny for a long time, here's my attempt at constructing an Exctract brew for the stuff. In a 5 gallon (23L) batch:

Grain
3 kg Light Malt Extract - probably dry malt although Morgans Ultra Light will give you that lovely straw color you need for a crowny.
500g of Caramalt - steeped for 30min ~70 deg C

Hops
Basically Lots of POR, say 75g @ 60min, 20g @ 10min

Yeast - US05 (really if I wanted to do it properly I'd use a lager yeast but who's got time for that)

Ferment at a warmish temp (21-23 deg C) to get the slightly fruity notes they mention on the fosters site.

Fine/Filter the beer as per normal.

Otherwise head here (http://fosters.com.au/enjoy/beer/crown_lager.htm) for tasting notes.


----------



## amita (30/1/08)

Gryphon Brewing said:


> Yep one just like that but with a gryphon logo done in tiles.Ive gotta have a pizza from that beauty.You make that? When are back in Perth?
> GB




yes I build that and it works a treat!next time when you r my way( or need a break) let us know and we fire up and do the rounds.

cheers amita


----------



## Online Brewing Supplies (31/1/08)

amita said:


> yes I build that and it works a treat!next time when you r my way( or need a break) let us know and we fire up and do the rounds.
> 
> cheers amita


I will take you up on that offer.Real soon I hope.
Cheers GB


----------



## therook (31/1/08)

Thirsty Boy said:


> Gryphon,
> 
> A little inside info about crown. I'll give you what I would do if I were trying to make an AG Crown clone; and you can translate to extract as you prefer.
> 
> ...




I would be listening to Thirsty very closely on this....

Rook


----------



## Thirsty Boy (31/1/08)

Gryphon Brewing said:


> Is that 1.1 g per L IE 55g per 50 L?I will have to check my Chloride levels in my brewing Liquor as our water is pretty high in most things.And a good yeast for this would be?Saflarger?I have heaps of Mauri but dont know how this compares.
> Cheers GB



Water - the additions are all for Melbourne water, which is pretty soft and lacking a little in calcium.

Nope - thats 0.11 g/L or 5.5 grams in 50L. it adds up to about 4.5IBUs from actual hops... the rest of the bitterness would be from the hop extract.

People's declarations that they can taste POR in fosters beers is, for the most part at least, misplaced. The vast majority of them (not all but most) have no actual hops whatsoever and are bittered exclusively with Pre-isomerised hop extract... 

Yeast ... sorry, I cant help you. No homebrewing experience in this sort of fermentation. Fosters use a proprietary yeast that wont be available to you at all. Perhaps the Cry Havock strain from Wyeast which is good for lagers at a low temp and gives clean ales at higher temps. Or maybe a California Common yeast?? Apart from that, maybe a clean ale strain like US05. Start it at say 16C and once you see it get going, force it down to 13 or 14, after about 48hrs or when its krausening nicely, let it go up by a degree per day till you get to 18 or 19 and then hold it there till its done.

Me, I'd go with a Cal Common yeast I think... I had an anchor steam that I thought shared a few of the flavour characteristics that you would find in a crownie.

Like I said, this is just some info about how I'd go about trying to replicate a Crown lager if I was so inclined, how you translate it to a recipe is all up to you. The fact is that its probably not going to really taste like a crown simply because you dont have the correct yeast strain, and if its not the same anyway, you might as well just brew an Australian style lager without worrying about all the guff I have been spouting.


----------



## Darren (31/1/08)

Thirsty Boy said:


> Fosters use a proprietary yeast that wont be available to you at all.




GB, Fire off Chiller a PM. Somehow he managed to get a vial of yeast off a tour guide when he visited. I think he still has it stored as glycerols or under water.

cheers

Darren


----------



## Deanodriver (2/2/08)

How do you get the vomit aroma? Can't be a true Crownie without smelling like sick


----------



## Thirsty Boy (2/2/08)

drink 26 of em .... things will rapidly start to smell like vomit


----------



## goomboogo (2/2/08)

I would need a lot less than 26.


----------



## Online Brewing Supplies (2/2/08)

Thirsty Boy said:


> Water - the additions are all for Melbourne water, which is pretty soft and lacking a little in calcium.
> 
> Nope - thats 0.11 g/L or 5.5 grams in 50L. it adds up to about 4.5IBUs from actual hops... the rest of the bitterness would be from the hop extract.
> 
> ...


Thirsty All good info here and I will go withe the 2112 California lager strain.
Cheers GB


----------

